# BFG 2001 Skyline GTR



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

check out my ride @
http://www.cardomain.com/id/mad_maks
Sorry, I forgot I posted one before.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

didn't you show us this already?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Who cares if he did, that car is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G. My jaw just dropped as i cycled through the pics. Un-FUCKING-Believable


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*drool*

edit - post #666 moohahahaha


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*cough* you suck *cough* 

really........NIIIIIIIICCEE Car!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

beautiful :banana:


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

If I find you around here I WILL steal your car. That is a fuckin' sweet ride. The things I'd do for a car like that...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

oooh that's a nice skyline pigeon...:thumbup:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that is the stuff dreams are made of, very nice.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

dam.....i cant think of anything to say right now....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

very nice max!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

::drool::


----------

